# Gymcel is an easy looksmax, ending the debate



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have heard multiple times now that gymcelling is cope, by some skinnyfat bitches chilling in their moms basement.

Their arguments, equally retarded! Last thing I heard was "muh, chico said he doesnt need to gymcel". If you look like chico, ignore my thread and Ill gladly get the fuck out.

If now, muscles are evolutionarily a symbol that you can get plenty of nutrition, you are intimidating and strong.


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jun 20, 2020)

If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


ugh, prettyboys age horribly


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## godlikesz (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005









brutally mogged by super seid


----------



## Deleted member 7033 (Jun 20, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> WHAT THE FUCK


baldcel in 2 years


----------



## Ocelot (Jun 20, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> ugh, prettyboys age horribly


Cope Chico has good bones, he isn't some TikTok prettyboy in the sense he only has hair, collagen, and colouring. He still looks great if you check out his instagram.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


I literally have the same hairline rip


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 20, 2020)

"Gymcelling totally will ascend you bro!"




(Picture taken June 1st 2020) This is me at 5'9" 166lbs (~14% bf) and I'm still incel.

Don't ever expect to look good in a T shirt if you gymcel natty.

If youre gonna gymcel natty, just focus on strength instead. Better to be strong and look like shit/small than be weak and look like shit/small.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jun 20, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Cope Chico has good bones, he isn't some TikTok prettyboy in the sense he only has hair, collagen, and colouring. He still looks great if you check out his instagram.


Where the fuck does he has bones? Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> "Gymcelling totally will ascend you bro!"
> View attachment 467022
> 
> (Picture taken June 1st 2020) This is me at 5'9" 166lbs (~14% bf) and I'm still incel.
> ...


well better chance than a fuckin ugly face while being fat


----------



## IncessantToadstool (Jun 20, 2020)

I used to be a pretty buff guy in my younger years


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


Wtf he looks worse with gymcelling


Colvin76 said:


> "Gymcelling totally will ascend you bro!"
> View attachment 467022
> 
> (Picture taken June 1st 2020) This is me at 5'9" 166lbs (~14% bf) and I'm still incel.
> ...


Face bro


----------



## Strafe (Jun 20, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 467015
> View attachment 467016
> brutally mogged by super seid


Jeff Seid is a borderline caricature of hunter features. It’s to the point where it’s almost unaesthetic lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 20, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Face bro


Face and height are what make or break a mans SMV. NOTHING ELSE EVEN COMES CLOSE.


----------



## Ocelot (Jun 20, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Where the fuck does he has bones? Jfl


Decent ogee curve indicating good cheekbones. Jaw is wide enough to make bigonial pretty much = bizygomatic if not slightly less wide. Gonial angle is ideal. Brow ridge is average. Chin is decent. Maxilla could be better. 








Even in this close-up with distortion you can see his gonions flaring outwards. See his other pics where he also has great cheekbones from the 3/4th view. At the very least, above average bones.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Face and height are what make or break a mans SMV. NOTHING ELSE EVEN COMES CLOSE.


doesnt mean everything else is cope


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


the norwood reaper got to him, he might as well start roiding at that point, nothing to lose anymore


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Face and height are what make or break a mans SMV. NOTHING ELSE EVEN COMES CLOSE.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have nothing against gymcelling but 95% of gymgoers look DYEL if they put a simple tshirt on.
Also most people have BAD insertions on a BAD frame and trying to compensate with roids makes them look even worse.
Bones > muscle any day tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> "Gymcelling totally will ascend you bro!"
> View attachment 467022
> 
> (Picture taken June 1st 2020) This is me at 5'9" 166lbs (~14% bf) and I'm still incel.
> ...


Sorry. BUT

WTF, are you doing wearing a T-shirt LIKE THAT, if you are GYMMAXXED????

Tight fitting clothes, are then yoiur best friend.
Floppy clothes is for fatties and sknny fatties.


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Jun 20, 2020)

BONES


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Sorry. BUT
> 
> WTF, are you doing wearing a T-shirt LIKE THAT, if you are GYMMAXXED????
> 
> ...


What type of fitted shirts should I get?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 20, 2020)

I agree with op. If you have the pretty boy looks no need for gym. Otherwise it's always an improvement from your current looks.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 20, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> I agree with op. If you have the pretty boy looks no need for gym. Otherwise it's always an improvement from your current looks.


and tbh masc > prettyboy. Pretty boys always have that androgenous look


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 20, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> and tbh masc > prettyboy. Pretty boys always have that androgenous look


from a male perspective definitely (nohomo), masculine men are more respected and high-t just makes you happier, it makes you feel better. But prime 15-20yo foids always prefer pretty boys, sadly.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> What type of fitted shirts should I get?


imop it's all about fit.
But ideally it's direct on skin.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> imop it's all about fit.
> But ideally it's direct on skin.



I don't look as good as the guys in the article lol


----------



## Deleted member 6207 (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> "Gymcelling totally will ascend you bro!"
> View attachment 467022
> 
> (Picture taken June 1st 2020) This is me at 5'9" 166lbs (~14% bf) and I'm still incel.
> ...


"Gymcel"

Stop coping in this thread. A top tier physique is a huge halo and you will give you way more opportunities to slay.


----------



## pm_me_ur_beach_house (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


Is that him? The Norwood Reaper is brutal.


----------



## Lolcel (Jun 20, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


Now im worried about hair more than muscles jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 20, 2020)

LukeGandyDepp said:


> "Gymcel"
> 
> Stop coping in this thread. A top tier physique is a huge halo and you will give you way more opportunities to slay.


*Top tier physique will NOT save the following: 
Manlet height + 2psl face + professionally diagnosed autism. (hint: I have all 3)*

Top tier physique isn't even possible without roids anyway.

Also you saying Gymcel in quotation marks just proves my point even more. Natty gymcels will never look impressive in a T shirt even if they are strong (examples: 295 bench & 535 deadlift)


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 20, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Cope Chico has good bones, he isn't some TikTok prettyboy in the sense he only has hair, collagen, and colouring. He still looks great if you check out his instagram.


I added you to ignore. Everything you say is blazingly stupid and after seeing you are a manlet white worshipping curry I gladly am ignoring you.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 20, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> I have heard multiple times now that gymcelling is cope, by some skinnyfat bitches chilling in their moms basement.
> 
> Their arguments, equally retarded! Last thing I heard was "muh, chico said he doesnt need to gymcel". If you look like chico, ignore my thread and Ill gladly get the fuck out.
> 
> ...


absolutely true despite being a redpill advice. 
NOW ofc for 5'2 indian janitor, gymcelling would be cope. But for most of people here it isnt


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 20, 2020)

you aren’t looksmaxing if you aren’t working out


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> I don't look as good as the guys in the article lol


true that, but the same adice applies clothing wise for your hody. tight = good.



Colvin76 said:


> *Top tier physique will NOT save the following:
> Manlet height + 2psl face + professionally diagnosed autism. (hint: I have all 3)*


You are right. for dating it's over when you have that combo. unless your are white, then you can go locationmaxxing in Phillipines or something still.

You know the looks equation I figured out, that is 100% correct, for looks??

Manlet > mircopenis > face > body shape > height > penis size.


----------



## Deleted member 6207 (Jun 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> *Top tier physique will NOT save the following:
> Manlet height + 2psl face + professionally diagnosed autism. (hint: I have all 3)*
> 
> Top tier physique isn't even possible without roids anyway.
> ...


Keep crying. There are plenty of people who have a great physique being natural. Just because you can't doesn't mean it isn't possible. I never said it would save you from all that, I said it will drastically improve your chances compared to the usual shit body majority people have.


----------



## Ocelot (Jun 20, 2020)

Native said:


> I added you to ignore. Everything you say is blazingly stupid and after seeing you are a manlet white worshipping curry I gladly am ignoring you.


One less to worry about.


----------



## zeroshame (Jun 20, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> from a male perspective definitely (nohomo), masculine men are more respected and high-t just makes you happier, it makes you feel better. But prime 15-20yo foids always prefer pretty boys, sadly.



Pretty boy + a bit of muscle (think athletic guy, not bodybuilder) is most attractive to 20-30yo girls without missing out on the 15-20yos.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Jun 20, 2020)

Having above average muscle with below average bf is simply a strong indicator of high T in men


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jun 20, 2020)

This is The Rock untrained, take the framepill


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 20, 2020)

40+ replies on common sense thread.. wtf??

Are people so lazy to put the effort into gymmaxing so they have to lie themselves into feeling better?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 20, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> 40+ replies on common sense thread.. wtf??
> 
> Are people so lazy to put the effort into gymmaxing so they have to lie themselves into feeling better?


thats cause its my thread.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 20, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> thats cause its my thread.


Another banger from boss as usual


----------



## saffacel (Jun 21, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Top tier physique will NOT save the following:
> Manlet height + 2psl face + professionally diagnosed autism. (hint: I have all 3)


I think I may have seen your pic on .co before and you nowhere near 2psl looks wise. My first impression was 5psl+ guys that look like you slay in S Africa. But you adding that you have autism explains things because black girls are the toughest to get if you're not NT.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 21, 2020)

saffacel said:


> I think I may have seen your pic on .co before and you nowhere near 2psl looks wise. My first impression was 5psl+ guys that look like you slay in S Africa. But you adding that you have autism explains things because black girls are the toughest to get if you're not NT.


Stop with your trolling and LARPing.

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-psl.147760/https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-psl.147760/https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-psl.147760/










Look at my pics again. I'm obviously 2psl.

Also I've never been to africa.

I'm born and raised in the USA


----------



## patricknotstar (Jun 21, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> I have heard multiple times now that gymcelling is cope, by some skinnyfat bitches chilling in their moms basement.
> 
> Their arguments, equally retarded! Last thing I heard was "muh, chico said he doesnt need to gymcel". If you look like chico, ignore my thread and Ill gladly get the fuck out.
> 
> ...


You need good insertions and frame to ascend through Gymcel, most guys who post frame here have wide hips and small rib cages and clavicles


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jun 21, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> If even Chico is gymcelling now then it is definitely not a cope
> View attachment 467005


that has to be a fake pic


----------



## saffacel (Jun 21, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Stop with your trolling and LARPing.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-psl.147760/https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-psl.147760/https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-psl.147760/
> View attachment 468459
> ...


Ok, that's not the photo I remember must have the wrong dude. The guy I remember had dark skin and looked dark triad bit of gymcel too.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 21, 2020)

saffacel said:


> Ok, that's not the photo I remember must have the wrong dude. The guy I remember had dark skin and looked dark triad


JFL at white boys thinking all blacks look the same        .

Also post the picture of the "dark traid" guy that you saw.


----------



## saffacel (Jun 21, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> JFL at white boys thinking all blacks look the same        .
> 
> Also post the picture of the "dark traid" guy that you saw.


What white boys? I am a blackcel. Not African-american, just AFRICAN


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 21, 2020)

saffacel said:


> What white boys? I am a blackcel. Not African-american, just AFRICAN


Oh nevermind.

Either way, post the "dark skin dark traid" guy that you saw


----------



## saffacel (Jun 21, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Oh nevermind.
> 
> Either way, post the "dark skin dark traid" guy that you saw


fuck can't find it was couple months back, maybe it was before you revealed how you look like with ppl speculating on your looks.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 21, 2020)

saffacel said:


> fuck can't find it was couple months back, maybe it was before you revealed how you look like with ppl speculating on your looks.


It probably was tbh


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 21, 2020)

Dwayne Johnson is a confirmed steroid user (he admitted himself). So if you are using him as an example might aswell clarify that you mean roiding, not necessairily gymcelling.

In terms of size increase it is:

Gymcel + Roid > Exercise + Roid > Gymcel > Roid > Exercise >Nothing

Most people don't have the time, discipline and energy to stick to a dedicated bodybuiler gymcel + diet routine. They will peak at "exercise 4 times a week and eat more protein". Roiding without exercise will give you more gains than that.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 21, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Dwayne Johnson is a confirmed steroid user (he admitted himself). So if you are using him as an example might aswell clarify that you mean roiding, not necessairily gymcelling.
> 
> In terms of size increase it is:
> 
> ...


hence thats what im doing lol


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 21, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> "Gymcelling totally will ascend you bro!"
> View attachment 467022
> 
> (Picture taken June 1st 2020) This is me at 5'9" 166lbs (~14% bf) and I'm still incel.
> ...



Didn't you claim you could deadlift 243kg after 2 years of lifting at 75kg bodyweight? Going to need proof of that. Impressive if true.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 21, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Didn't you claim you could deadlift 243kg after 2 years of lifting at 75kg bodyweight? Going to need proof of that. Impressive if true.


*2.5 years, not 2.

Anyways, I'll PM you the link if you want


----------



## justadude (Jun 21, 2020)

"easy" lol. takes at least 2 years consistent to even look like u lift while wearing a shirt


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 21, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Sorry. BUT
> 
> WTF, are you doing wearing a T-shirt LIKE THAT, if you are GYMMAXXED????
> 
> ...


Does this work for gymmaxxing manlets too?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 21, 2020)

Zenturio said:


> Does this work for gymmaxxing manlets too?


For dating. Being manlet is game over. And with manlet don't mean 5'7 orso. But like 5'4.
Unless you are white, then as manlet you can still locationmaxxing to like Philippines or something.

As manlet. Adding muscle is legit though, for among men and getting respect. Respect from both mam and women.
Because manlet and gymmaxxed. Most guys and girls won't dare to mess with you, like they will when you are regular sized.
So imo, still worth it to gymmaxx as a short man.

Actually as a manlet you need gymmaxxing the most. For still being seen as a man, a threath, a worthy of respect man.

At least that is my opinion and observations.
A


----------



## Norwooder (Jun 21, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> I have heard multiple times now that gymcelling is cope, by some skinnyfat bitches chilling in their moms basement.
> 
> Their arguments, equally retarded! Last thing I heard was "muh, chico said he doesnt need to gymcel". If you look like chico, ignore my thread and Ill gladly get the fuck out.
> 
> ...


no joke, I genuinely believe more women would chose the guy on the right


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 21, 2020)

Norwooder said:


> no joke, I genuinely believe more women would chose the guy on the right


Are u high?


----------



## Norwooder (Jun 21, 2020)

Jfl at spending 1.5 hours in the gym 4 days a week to attain a physique even half as good as a physique required to turn your body into a halo. noone will ever look like the rock, such a waste of fking time if you don't love the gym, you can't even get big naturally, what a joke
you literally have to devote your life to the gym for 4-5 years to get a physique that makes you look like you lift in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 21, 2020)

Norwooder said:


> Jfl at spending 1.5 hours in the gym 4 days a week to attain a physique even half as good as a physique required to turn your body into a halo. noone will ever look like the rock, such a waste of fking time if you don't love the gym, you can't even get big naturally, what a joke
> you literally have to devote your life to the gym for 4-5 years to get a physique that makes you look like you lift in the first place.


lol my physique is decent just from sarms and pullups


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 22, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> lol my physique is decent just from sarms and pullups


Imagine wasting the potential of SARMS by just doing pullups. If you do SARMS you owe it to yourself to trihard diet wise and gym wise.


----------



## zeroshame (Jun 22, 2020)

There's no reason not to gymmaxx, even if you don't want to look bulky you can still look more shapely and toned. I guarantee there is no aesthetic downside to having a fit body, there are different types of fit bodies though.


----------



## KingScrew (Jun 22, 2020)

Tri's, Pec's, Abd's, Delt's. Scap's, Lat's


----------



## AronGD (Jun 22, 2020)

jm10 said:


> you aren’t looksmaxing if you aren’t working out


 thats right but it also depends on your genetics or frame for example how fast you build muscle, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 9, 2020)

LukeGandyDepp said:


> "Gymcel"
> 
> Stop coping in this thread. A top tier physique is a huge halo and you will give you way more opportunities to slay.


----------



## YoxTixTuxMi (Jul 10, 2020)

Cope 
If you have a face, body is not important at all. If you don’t have a face then gym is ok


----------



## Mayorga (Jul 10, 2020)

YoxTixTuxMi said:


> Cope
> If you have a face, body is not important at all.



data disagrees


----------



## LOST (Jul 10, 2020)

GYMCELLING is the best and cheapest way to looksmax.
The problem (if you doing it without steroids) is that you need A LOT OF TIME AND EFFORT to do it.

Whoever is the bitch that say that gymcelling is cope, is a manlet, a mordor ork or both of them
Whoever you are, gymcelling will increase INSANELY the respect you generate in other males, and the attention from females

(YOU CANT IMAGINE HOW MANY WOMEN WANNA HAVE THEIR PUSSIES DESTROYED BY A MUSCULAR DUDE)


----------



## LOST (Jul 10, 2020)

YoxTixTuxMi said:


> Cope
> If you have a face, body is not important at all. If you don’t have a face then gym is ok



The biggest and most stupid comment in the whole forum (and trust me bro, its hard)
Face is KEY, but having good face and SHITTY body will make you look disgusting in a lot of scenarios


----------



## gaymidget (Jul 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> "Gymcelling totally will ascend you bro!"
> View attachment 467022
> 
> (Picture taken June 1st 2020) This is me at 5'9" 166lbs (~14% bf) and I'm still incel.
> ...


Sorry but you are not very muscular. You are probably more like 17-18% body fat and 166Lbs is a low weight, especially on that high of a body fat. I am not much better than you but I want to say that this is not natty limit, you just trained and ate shitty probably like me. Look up Omar Isuf, thats how you can look with 5'9/5'10 height and very good training. Its a big improvement in looks but its not gonna make you a chad if you are subhuman beforehand. The better you look in without gym the more you will benefit from it.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 10, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Sorry but you are not very muscular. You are probably more like 17-18% body fat and 166Lbs is a low weight, especially on that high of a body fat. I am not much better than you but I want to say that this is not natty limit, you just trained and ate shitty probably like me. Look up Omar Isuf, thats how you can look with 5'9/5'10 height and very good training. Its a big improvement in looks but its not gonna make you a chad if you are subhuman beforehand. The better you look in without gym the more you will benefit from it.


Lol I'm 14-15% bodyfat with a 28-29 inch waist.

Also I mainly focus on strength not size. I can PM you video links of my lifts.


----------



## gaymidget (Jul 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Lol I'm 14-15% bodyfat with a 28-29 inch waist.
> 
> Also I mainly focus on strength not size. I can PM you video links of my lifts.


Yeah pm me your body(nohomo). I didn't doubt your strength, strength doesn't correlate soo much with size as many think. I said that you are not gymmaxxed and that you could be bigger and leaner if you would train and eat better.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 10, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Yeah pm me your body(nohomo). I didn't doubt your strength, strength doesn't correlate soo much with size as many think. I said that you are not gymmaxxed and that you could be bigger and leaner if you would train and eat better.


JFL how am I not gymmaxxed properly with a 535lb / 243kg deadlift.


----------



## LOST (Jul 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> JFL how am I not gymmaxxed properly with a 535lb / 243kg deadlift.



WHEN U WALK AROUND the city who the fuck cares about how much u lift?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 10, 2020)

LOST said:


> WHEN U WALK AROUND the city who the fuck cares about how much u lift?


tbh youre right but *how can you say my training is bad *when I reached that strength in less than 2.5 years (DL was done in march) at a relatively light weight and young age. I was 17 when I did the DL and I'm 18 now.

Also I have gotten bigger because before I started lifting I was weighing 135lbs lol


----------



## LOST (Jul 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> tbh youre right but *how can you say my training is bad *when I reached that strength in less than 2.5 years (DL was done in march) at a relatively light weight and young age. I was 17 when I did the DL and I'm 18 now.
> 
> Also I have gotten bigger because before I started lifting I was weighing 135lbs lol



I wasnt the one who said u trained bad
But if u wanna looksmax with gym, just focus on hypertrophy, thats what i did, and maaaan, is savage the difference i got from females
Good luck ma bro


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 10, 2020)

LOST said:


> I wasnt the one who said u trained bad
> But if u wanna looksmax with gym, just focus on hypertrophy, thats what i did, and maaaan, is savage the difference i got from females
> Good luck ma bro


Thanks bro and btw strength training does involve some hypertrophy because you can't just train with 3-5 rep sets forever or do it for everything lol.


----------



## LOST (Jul 10, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Thanks bro and btw strength training does involve some hypertrophy because you can't just train with 3-5 rep sets forever or do it for everything lol.



Yes ofc, i agree
But full routine around hypertrophy will lead to more gains, which means more pussy and more respect from males


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 10, 2020)

LOST said:


> Yes ofc, i agree
> But full routine around hypertrophy will lead to more gains, which means more pussy and more respect from males


At my height (5'9") you think going from 165lb 14%bf to 175lb 14%bf would make me ascend? I doubt it tbh. I'm a KHHV with zero sexual contact.

Also there's not much more to gain after 2-3 years of lifting (strength or size wise). I started lifting on October 2017, so that means I'll be at 3 years in October 2020 which is only a few months away.


----------



## Edgar (May 28, 2021)

T


Colvin188 said:


> 166lbs


Of course you look small


----------



## CsCurry (May 28, 2021)

W


----------

